# GTA-SA keyboard controls



## jasathemaster

hi, which buttons on the keyboard are the suspension controls for the lowrider mission in GTA san andreas??


----------



## koala

The keyboard controls are listed in the manual, or you can change them in the game's options. Also, it tells you which keys to use in the top left of the screen when you start a lowrider mission.


----------



## beefers1

they're the keypad buttons, by default. 8 up, 2 down, 6 right, 4 left. press two at once if need be. if it doesn't work, make sure numlock is on.


----------



## mrnatrocks

what about laptop?


----------



## koala

The keyboard controls are listed in the manual, or you can change them in the game's options if your laptop doesn't have a number pad.


----------

